# Favourite simple pleasures in life :)



## lucyinthesky (Mar 29, 2009)

Ok, don't know if this has been done... but everyone name a little thing that always makes them happy and that they can try and fit into their day.

Por ejemplo...
1) Getting up really early and watching the sunrise :yes 
2) Green tea


----------



## TheCanadian1 (Sep 14, 2009)

1) Watching the sun set 
2) Gazing up at the Night sky outside of the city
3) Butterfly's
4) Ladybugs
5) Thunderstorms / Electric Storms


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

Sitting out in the hot sunny weather when the skies are pure blue with a glass of ice cold Cider :yes.


----------



## Forest (Jul 11, 2009)

Rain
Apple pie :boogie


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

1. ice cold sweet tea
2. napping in the hot sun
3. sunsets or just a beautiful scenery
4. my niece's giggling
5. the smell of pine or fresh cut grass
6. a good book and the smell of a new book
7. making someone happy/smile
8. a caramel macchiato
9. sitting around a bonfire with friends on a chilly night
10. riding (horses)

Unfortunately, I don't get the opportunity to do much of #7, 9, and 10 .


----------



## Chairman Dan (Jul 20, 2010)

Opening my window on a sunny summer morning to the sound birds singing and leaves rustling.


----------



## kingfoxy (Oct 18, 2009)

playing with my cat.playing xbox games.mowing the lawn on a sunny day.lying in bed.cup of t and slice of cake.:teeth


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Sunrises and Green tea? Sounds like a good combo.

-Freshly washed sheets and comforter, in a crisply air conditioned room on a hot summer night.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

Waking up feeling like you got plenty of sleep.
The first night it's warm enough to wear pajama shorts to bed instead of pants.
Rain- both when it's raining and the smell.
When I get up in the morning and my dog sees me and wags her tail.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Rain
Small of cut grass
racing on tv :b


----------



## bbarn (Dec 22, 2007)

sleeping in, laughter, candy


----------



## EagerMinnow84 (Sep 1, 2007)

chocolate 
finding a good movie on tv
law & order: criminal intent marathon
hearing my cat purr and meow
finishing a book
thunderstorms
seeing a butterfly
catching the bus/train as soon as you get to the stop/station


----------



## Neptunus (Oct 29, 2007)

Sunrises/sets.
Thunderstorms
Lightning bugs
The ocean (but of course!)
Shooting Stars
The northern lights
Butterflies
Spring flowers
Seashells
Mocha lattes


----------



## kimcb7 (Mar 15, 2009)

<3 Green Tea, listening to birds sing, laying in the sun, going to the beach, swimming, relaxing by a fire on a cold night


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I enjoy being awake at 4:30am in the summer, and then watching as day breaks and the world wakes up.


----------



## MrShyAndTimid (Jun 28, 2010)

1. Coffee in the morning
2. Dark Chocolate
3. Jogging up/down hill when the sunsets (sometimes I just have my force myself to go)


----------



## Cottoncandy (Jul 26, 2010)

My cats, iced cappuccinos with lots of whip cream, hot summer days when the sun is in a cloud and there's a slight breeze, the smell if rain ... There's so many things


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

Staying up late and watching really old movies
Coffee in the morning
The way my dog greets me when I come home
Listening to something I haven't heard in years
Buying a new book
etc.


----------



## Sloppy Joe (Feb 25, 2009)

This thread totally reminded me of the Book of Awesome.

If you didn't read it yet you just have to. 
http://1000awesomethings.com/


----------



## rubyruby (Jun 17, 2009)

a cup of tea
freshly made bed
a good UK mystery 
sitting by the seaway on a hot day
shaking the Temptations bag and my cats come running every time


----------



## accepting myself (Jun 27, 2010)

Birds singing outside my window

Roses blooming in my garden

Looking up at the sky at night.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Watching the leaves grow on trees in the spring (just day-to-day, not sitting there :lol).
Seeing the sun angle rise during the spring and summer months.
Afternoons on the beach with good summertime music.
Sleep...when I can get it.


----------



## Jayne311 (Aug 20, 2009)

Being outside in autumn and seeing everything that is red, orange, and yellow. 
Hearing a song on the radio a million times and then getting to see the music video for it. 
Going to see a really good movie and having your favorite candy to eat.


----------



## JimmyDeansRetartedCousin (Nov 28, 2009)

Laughing hysterically with someone.

Early morning surfs before the crowds.

Watching Ireland beat the sh*t out of England in the rugby!

Singing along at the top of my lungs to goosebump inducing music on the way to work every morning.

The smell of ice cold grolsch lager.

Eating dinner when you're _really _hungry.

Peanut butter.


----------



## Misanthropic (Jun 25, 2010)

Reading, a good tv show, music, food,


----------



## EmptyRoom (Jul 28, 2010)

1.) Blowing bubbles
2.) Seeing a baby/toddler smile
3.) Watching the sunrise/sunset
4.) The smell of jasmine perfume


----------



## jessckuh (Jul 27, 2010)

-Watching colorful lighting fill the sky
-Writing a love poem
-making a cup of hot cocoa, lighting some candels and putting on some jazz
-walking around the block on a breezy sunny day
-looking at big puffy white clouds
-making things out of construction paper


----------



## Firecracker73 (Aug 21, 2009)

Well, if i can manage to make someone's life better by giving them a helping hand then that will do...

I also enjoy going to the movies but I can't manage that everyday!!


----------



## Snowdrop (Jun 4, 2010)

Watching the sunset/sunrise
Listening to the birds singing 
Watching wildlife
Thunderstorms
Watching snowflakes fall from the sky
To see the frost glistening on the trees
Northern Lights
Fireflies
Chocolate


----------



## toughcookie (Jul 21, 2010)

Stepping in puddles after it rains

Walking on the beach without shoes


----------



## carefree (Nov 16, 2008)

1. eating fresh, juicy watermelon in the hot summer sun
2. listening to a good song
3. hugs from those i love
4. being outdoors


----------



## whatitbee (May 4, 2010)

The wind blowing through my shirt when I ride a bike
Watching a tennis final on a Sunday afternoon.


----------



## fredbloggs02 (Dec 14, 2009)

There is this huge patch of grass outside my house facing a night sky. I just lay on it sometimes and see things slowly changing, usually when I'm locked out of the house

-Hot chocolate

-South Park in the evenings it just simplifies everything to me it's a great unwinder.

-something that requires a lot of concentration, keeping the mind still is just uncomfortable for me most of the time, used to be worse but is lately has been getting better.

-Oh yeah a POWERFUL but soothing wind on the Headlands, the type you can lean into and it catches you, could do that for hours!


----------



## Wehttam (Nov 6, 2009)

Dropping extra large boxes of condoms in little old ladies trollies at the supermarket to see the reaction of the check out girl.

Pranks in general


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

that beautiful dreamy early morning place in between sleep and awake

laying in bed listening to thunderstorms

the smell of diesel or campfire

fresh sheets on my bed 

feeling simple contentment, like things are as they should be
(which doesnt come around too often, but when it does, it's nice)


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

- Moe
- Coffee
- Chocolate
- So far this is a scalene triangle


----------



## Kiwong (Aug 6, 2010)

Sleeping in

Sunday Long Run

Quenching a big thirst


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)




----------



## asdlkm (Jul 31, 2010)

Honey Bunches of Oats with Strawberries

Crossword Puzzles


----------



## Dark0 (Apr 17, 2010)

Great thread lucy, props for that!
- I like walks in the dark, after work or gym and the night lights of city.
- Evening spent watching a good movie or a good MMA card.
- Going for a jog in countryside.
- Some nice and random meetings with new people.
- Good workout.

I bet have many more, but enough for now.


----------



## vegetarian (Dec 30, 2010)

Jogging at night
Beaches
Palm trees
Car rides with no destination
Walks
Laughing


----------



## RosieApple (May 10, 2010)

Jasmine Tea
The Ocean
Camping 
Laughing
Cooking and Eating


----------



## kangarabbit (Dec 26, 2010)

- Cooking
- A good laugh
- Walking along the beach; hearing the sound of the waves
- Going to natural science museums and aquariums
- Watching beautiful evening skies
- Strolling the city in the evening
- K-pop boybands :love2


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

Couldn't help but smile when I noticed this thread.

- listening to relaxing music
- watching the rain fall from inside a warm, cozy house/apartment
- driving around running errands for the fun of it
- the beach
- sitting comfortably by myself somewhere contemplating life


----------



## skygazer (Dec 26, 2010)

ice cream
black tea
chocolate
cassava cake
comfy bed
hot shower
jack johnson
flowers
books
painting
sketching
video games
photographs
naked women
aquariums
birds
cats
a smile
the sky
the ocean

I'm very easy to please


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Playing video games. Always fun.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

- night walks
- the sound & feel of a light breeze
- the sound & scent of rain
- birds chirping on a quiet morning
- herbal teas
- laying in a dark room listening to talk radio or music
- scented candles
- watching movies
- playing guitar
- writing poetry


----------



## Witchcraft (Jan 19, 2010)

coffee
a new piece of jewelry
watching and feeding birds
accidentally hearing a favourite song
swimming in a lake at night
the smell of a loved one
5 more minutes of sleep after the alarm rings
pina colada


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

Looking up at the night sky... particularly planets. It's such a buzz seeing the red flicker of Mars etc.

Rain.

Going on epic walks.

There are many more. Simple pleasures are the only pleasures I need.


----------



## Cheesecake (Feb 2, 2007)

Epic walks? What kind of walks are those?


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Canadian Brotha said:


> laying in a dark room listening to talk radio or music


Also a favorite of mine.


----------



## Miami (Jul 21, 2009)

running/working out while listening to music.


----------



## uhhhbrandon (Dec 21, 2010)

Running while listening to music. It makes me feel great.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

1) Food!

2) Music!

3) Sex!

4) TV!

5) Money!

6) Food!

7) Food!

8) Family!


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

-Beach on a hot sunny day
-Dried mango slices
-Watching tv late at night 
-Flying at night with a window seat and drinking ginger ale with ice (always tastes better 30,000 feet in the air)
-Shooting baskets on an outdoor court in the middle of summer
-Enjoying a cold beer and a hot dog at a major league baseball game
-Spicy thai food, especially in the winter
-Waking up to the sound of heavy rain and thunder 
-Running while listening to music
-A few other things which would be TMI


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Surfing SAS at the end of the day before bed & eating chocolate at the same time.


----------



## ThisGuy (Jul 13, 2010)

trevor35th said:


> -Shooting baskets on an outdoor court in the middle of summer


I used to do this alone nearly everyday over the summer...good times.
:banana


----------



## lionlioncatcat (Dec 29, 2010)

rule #32 enjoy the little things 

* Not wanting to get up so much its worth crying about, and then realizing its saturday.
* wanting cake, but not reasling just HOW much you want cake, and then eating cake.


----------



## Sanctus (Dec 10, 2010)

Morning coffe
A good book
A good friend
My parrots voice when tries to talk when i touch his toy 
My turtle when she falls asleep in my arms


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

Finishing a good book and sunflowers (although they may not be simple)


----------



## lazy calm (Aug 1, 2010)

smell of the forest after it rains
sleeping next to the kitties
waking up early (only if i can)
burning candles and incense
coffee and cig
perv conversations with a best friend


----------



## Swanson (Sep 4, 2010)

Seeing my muscles develop after all the hard work I've put in. I haven't been this happy with my body in a long time if ever.


----------



## viv (Feb 8, 2009)

Sleeping!
The snooze button
Waves
The sun
The first day in spring warm enough to go outside without a coat
Watching ice flow down the river
A good book


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

-Star gazing (quite lovely)
-Warm summer nights and random drives
-A cup of tea
-Sleep
-Smooth Canadian Club Whiskey (only drink I love)
-Hot showers on cold mornings (mmm)
-Food (Italian)
-Learning (language, European history)
-Sex (always good if you're having it)
-Music (always good period)

That's all that immediately comes to mind


----------



## Swanson (Sep 4, 2010)

My dogs greeting me when I get home. You'd think I was the most lovable person in the world.


----------



## cgj93 (Dec 13, 2010)

Smoking, drawing, music, television, fresh air, games, the internet, and most of all thinking.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Art and beautiful things (great scenery, something beautiful made by hand), good, fresh food, a trip through a gallery or a museum, a cool breeze on a warm day, cats, dogs, aquariums, a good book, hot cocoa, fresh coffee, green tea, a warm blanket, a nice soft bed, pillows, some music you like, a summer evening with the stars out


----------



## MattFoley (Dec 5, 2009)

When it's freezing cold out and I can just stay in bed my warm bed because it's the weekend


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

Driving to my, "secret spot" in the summer, all ants in my pants with anticipation, then walking over the dunes to see perfect steep little peelers, then running down the dunes to not get in my suit fast enough then running back over the dunes, onto the beach, and into the water

Sum,,, Sum,,, Summertime


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

sunrises/sunsets
thunderstorms
watching snow fall
hot chocolate on a cold day
walking through the woods in the autumn
listening to birds chirping in the early mourning
silence
my cat purring
gazing at the stars in an open field on a clear night
sitting by a campfire
pumpkin pie
green tea
sitting on my patio reading a book on a nice day
listening to music, especially when I can sit and focus on it without being distracted by other things


----------



## snoopysimaginaryfriend (Jan 1, 2011)

-Insalata tricolore, spaghetti vongolle and ice cream (my favourite meal)
-Sleep
-A hug from someone who cares about me
-The sound and smell of a rain storm
-My very favourite thing in the world is snow, there is nothing more beautiful than fresh untouched snow covering all the dirt and crap in the world and muffling all the sounds.


----------



## Jack222 (Jan 11, 2011)

*Wow*

Man I should have made my first post here.

Anyway here:
I collect instrumental music albums.

VA Instrumental music-
VA Christmas Panpipes
VA Piano
VA Flute
VA Harp


----------



## purplefruit (Jan 11, 2011)

Days off - sitting in the sofa, loafing the day away watching TV and DVDs with my dog sleeping in my lap.


----------



## Mae West (Sep 15, 2005)

Eating!!
Coffee in the morning
New clothes
Making people laugh 
Looking forward to events/trips
Learning something new
How I feel after I work out
Music


----------



## umieraj (Jan 8, 2011)

Beautiful people/music/art
A nice, clean font
New languages and words
Reading a great book
A warm cup of tea
Freshly-baked bread
A thick blanket of snow/ice
Accordions and balalaikas
Seeing love and kindness


----------



## littleturtle (Jan 14, 2011)

- lying in bed with cold blankets and pillows
- getting a text from the few friends i have


----------



## Ape in space (May 31, 2010)

~ Taking off all my clothes when I get home after getting wet from the rain or slush

~ Seeing my apartment after I have cleaned it from top to bottom


----------



## Atticus (Nov 10, 2003)

-crackers

-the look my dog gives me when he's in the car with me


----------



## InLoveWithaShyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

-Watching Snow Fall

-Drinking Hot Cocoa on a Cold Day

-Being Wrapped in a Warm Blanket

-Burning Candles

-Decorating my condo (snowman collection)

-Cooking a good hot meal



***I'm in my winter mode


----------



## lazy (Nov 19, 2008)

- the change in scenery as the seasons change
- the smell of wet cement after a rainfall

- the aroma of a freshly brewed coffee
- hearing that thsst sound when you open a can/bottle of soda/beer


----------



## Miss Apprehensive (Jul 17, 2009)

-Petting my dogs
-Exercising
-Sunny days
-Having a conversation:yay
-Taking a warm shower


----------



## basketball is my drug (Jun 20, 2010)

talking to the girl you like,playing basketball


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

I usually joke aboot on this site.

But every noo and then, I like to impart completely useless info. And In the name of more useless info, here we go:

i am a simple man (dont even think aboot makin a joke aboot that leonardess)

Three things that make me sooooo happy.

(1) Curled up in bed with a girl i love. Thats probably me at me happiest. Just the 2 of us lying there in bed watchin a movie, 
I truly cant think of many better feelings. The only 2 better feelings are when yer lying on the grass under the sun. Or lying on a beach together, and if yer on the beach, it doesnt matter what time it is. Its often nicer at night-time, on holidays, just the moon and the noise of the waves and the two of yee hold hands. And life seems so romantic.
You know that point before you realise you're dating an axe-murderer.

(2) Liverpool beating Man utd. ach, I'll just never get tired of it. The adrenaline that runs through me. I once jumped through a window after we got a winner against them, but i had forgotten that i wasnt on ground floor. To this day I'll never know how I didnt break any bones. I remember one of me mates screaming "WTF Gary? Will we ring an ambulance? But I only sprained both ankles. And it was the happies limp ever

(3) These arent in order. I reckon the best of the lot was this one. This girl years and years ago. I was so truly mad aboot her. We'd been goin oot fer ages. Everytime i woke up i thought of her. I was so insanely crazy aboot her.
One day we were in the college bar, and she asked me why i was acting strange.
I told her its coz I had somethin ta tell her.
And we left our mates and got some alone time, and it was the first time I'd ever told a girl I loved her.
And she looked at me and said the same back.
Coolest feeling in the universe.
And i know that the threads not aboot the "best" moments. Its aboot yer favourite pleasures in everyday life.
But I've been extremely lucky to have had just a few girlfriends but really wonderful ones, including the coolest of them all right now.
And once ya get it, with the right person, theres no better feeling than just waking up together.
I genuinely believe that if you can wake up next ta someone and feel happy, then you've got it made.


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

^^ And by god thats the most sense you'll get outta me fer the next 12 months


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> But I've been extremely lucky to have had just a few girlfriends but really wonderful ones, *including the coolest of them all right now.*
> *And once ya get it, with the right person, theres no better feeling than just waking up together.*
> I genuinely believe that if you can wake up next ta someone and feel happy, then you've got it made.


Aww, you're a good guy...and, I'm happy for you that you've found someone!

I agree...there's no better feeling than waking up next to the right person!


----------



## Dub16 (Feb 28, 2010)

melissa75 said:


> Aww, you're a good guy...and, I'm happy for you that you've found someone!
> 
> I agree...there's no better feeling than waking up next to the right person!


God out of most members on here, i would have expected you to have been one of the ones to have had "the most opportunities".

I guess most opportunities doesnt exactly tally with Best Opportunities.

Still seems odd Melissa. I've known you fer a good while now,. and you have a really good fun sense of humour, you're very genuine, you're very passionate aboot certain things.
I really find it amazing that there hasnt been a fella lucky enough to be "the one" so far.
But it will happen, and he'll be a very lucky person when he gets the chance.

I genuinely mean that coz I've talked to ya before and read yer posts and read yer blogs.
You're a really cool girl.


----------



## FitchForce (Jan 3, 2011)

I still have about $35 in Itunes cards that I got for Christmas. I love just browsing Itunes. I can never find anything when I have the money, but when I don't I can find lots of things... go figure. :boogie


----------



## Yella (Sep 27, 2010)

A cup of nice, hot tea. Or a cold glass of sweet tea - either will do!


----------



## melissa75 (Feb 16, 2010)

Dub16 said:


> God out of most members on here, i would have expected you to have been one of the ones to have had "the most opportunities".
> 
> I guess most opportunities doesnt exactly tally with Best Opportunities.
> 
> ...


Noooo...no opportunities, unfortunately :no. Thanks for making me feel good...you MADE my day :boogie.

My simple pleasures:

*nice hot bubble bath
*a walk on a trail surrounded by nature
*a cup of coffee and conversation with my grandma
*a good book in silence
*sitting in front of the fire listening to music
*my dog when she snuggles with me
*light traffic on the way to work
*logging into SAS and having a PM or VM


----------



## GooGav (Feb 7, 2010)

Having a TV show you love come back for a new series!


----------



## Alienvessel (Jan 16, 2011)

New here but something that i found great was a few days back when a little girl waved to me in the shop. Just shined some light on the otherwise grumpy/ignorant people you walk around.


----------



## Brianiscool (Dec 13, 2010)

Talking to her, eating an orange, just chillin'


----------



## christina4 (Jan 17, 2011)

staying up late in the quiet for no reason
thunderstorms
waking up and doing my makeup in the mornings
the clean feeling you have coming outta the shower
the way my shampoo smells...
naps after coming home


----------



## RainbowsEnd (Jan 2, 2011)

I love everything involving the sky! Looking up at the white fluffy clouds, staring at the stars, the northern lights, beautiful sunrises and sunsets, etc. This is one of the few things that actually makes me feel peaceful and happy.


----------



## Livvle (Nov 10, 2010)

RainbowsEnd said:


> I love everything involving the sky! Looking up at the white fluffy clouds, staring at the stars, the northern lights, beautiful sunrises and sunsets, etc. This is one of the few things that actually makes me feel peaceful and happy.





















(sorry, i can't resize them)

I love the sky too, I don;t understand why some people don't look at the sky, it's like art.

- lay ins
- bubble baths
- strawberries & melted chocolate
- watching my cat sleep all upside down & twisted
-pretty rocks and shells (I love rocks and shells! xD)


----------



## sarafinanickelbocker (May 16, 2010)

*sunshine
*a nice conversation
*freshly laundered bedding
*pajamas
*going someplace new
*the feeling of a little breakfast in a once-empty tummy
*water in its many forms (rain, lakes, baths, swimming pools, etc.)
*snuggling
*pets
*the outdoors


----------



## angus (Dec 18, 2010)

Reaching a save point in Tomb Raider.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Writing
Listening to music
Sitting in the quiet at night watching some shows
Getting up in the morning to a sunny day
Just messing around on my guitar (i'm horrible at it though lol)


----------



## Bbpuff (Sep 1, 2010)

I like to make tea, and use a coaster when drinking the tea.. Makes me feel all fancy.. xD


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

Coming home after a day of school and relaxing listening to music
Eating really good fruit
Running
Getting a haircut or new clothes
Listening to the rain
Laughing


----------



## Amanda123 (Jan 21, 2010)

Long comfy naps. 
Music.
Warmth of the sun on a cold day. 
Juicy oranges.
Having no school & playing cod all day.
Nature, sunsets, animals, so many things.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Chilling with pets
Driving
Mowing the lawn
Washing the car
Walking around with camera in hand 
Rain
Fresh fruit
Saturday morning


----------



## ValiantThor (Dec 6, 2010)

a warm room with music and some fine weed to smoke on


----------



## InfiniteBlaze (Jan 27, 2011)

Video Games
Music
Girls


----------



## BreakingtheGirl (Nov 14, 2009)

Being outside in the cool air so early in the am, before the sun has even come up (like when camping etc). Something pretty awesome about it.


The way you're feeling like **** and a song comes on that hits you so deeply and it transforms your day and whole outlook. 


When you're so cold or sore and you slide into a hot bath or hot tub and it feels like the best thing you've ever felt. Add a glass of something and you're set.


Driving with no destination in mind.


Summer evenings.


The feeling of a season changing.


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

- the sound of rain on the roof at night 
-Hot black tea with honey (no milk)
- a light accumulation of snow
-philosophical muse
-classic novels 
-lone walks on the sward and wood
-fossil hunting 
-a midday nap


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

Riding in the car with my mom in the morning to work/school. Putting aside how terribly she drives and my constant fear that I'll become paralyzed as a result of a crash, it's a really pleasant time. I sing along to the radio or she grumps about politicians. We laugh. We talk about the colours of the sky. Ah, she's so special to me.


----------



## silentcliche (Jun 30, 2010)

^ Aww, that's so sweet.

I like the sun on my face on a cloudless day.


----------



## equiiaddict (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a lot.  I guess that's a good thing...lol.

-Horses. I love them. I've loved them since I was 3 years old and started drawing little stick-figure drawings of them. I started riding soon after that, within a year or two.
-Animals in general. Dogs, cats, bunnies, etc. I love them all. <3 I've grown up with a variety of animals as well. :b
-Hugs. 
-Good food.
-Chocolate milk.
-Sleep.
-Being warm. 
-The long talks I have with my boyfriend about nothing in particular.
-Music.
-The beach.
-Being outside on one of those gorgeous spring/summer days where it's sunny and everything looks so...alive and pretty, for lack of a better description. :b
-Forehead kisses. 
-The sight of snow falling. Its so peaceful.
-Riding a horse through an open field, you just feel so free. Its hard to describe.


----------



## room101 (Nov 5, 2010)

brownies :yes


----------



## Melinda (Feb 5, 2009)

-Hanging out all day with friends/roommates and playing video games, eating snacks, and talking about everything. 
-Going out for a run/jog on cool summer nights
-Walking around the city in autumn before it gets too rainy.
-Making homemade vegan/vegetarian food with my boyfriend.
-An awesome song coming on the radio while I'm driving somewhere. 
-The first snow of the season (as long as I don't have to drive in it anytime soon) 
-Playing and/or snuggling with cats
-Hot mint tea on a warm spring day while working
-Listening to loud music with no fear of upsetting people.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

room101 said:


> brownies :yes


Yes! :yay


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

-Snow that puts a coating on everything, no blizzards though
-Walking my dog where its quiet and trees everywhere with no one around except the occasional other person also walking their dog


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

I like this thread

-I love the shower right after I workout, it just makes me feel so good
-my rice krispie treats(other people think so too)
-summer night runs
-the moment when I walk outside and realize spring is on its way


----------



## momosy (Feb 7, 2011)

Everyone should check out this tumblr, http://just-littlethings.tumblr.com/
it has a huge list of simple pleasures!


----------



## Dying note (Mar 17, 2009)

suddenstorm said:


> -the moment when I walk outside and realize spring is on its way


I love thinking about that, and the way the spring wind is going to feel when it gets here and that sweet smell it always has...

For me it's hearing the sound of my piano. Seems to balance my mind instantly and every worry disappears.


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

^yesss! I love that sweet smell.


----------



## shymtealhead (Feb 16, 2010)

listening to my favorite tunes
and at the moment, helluva good extra sharp cheddar straight off the block


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

Patting a dog on its head.


----------



## Justsimplyme (Feb 3, 2011)

•Walking along the coast, looking at the sea when it's stormy weather.
•Petting my cat. 
•Eating my favourite salad.
•Listen to music. 
•Sit next to a fire on the beach with friends a summer night.
•Coffee slush in summer.
•Cooking and smelling spices.
•Watch my best friend laugh and smile at me. 

The list is long...


----------



## Rixy (Oct 4, 2009)

Offbeat guitar riffs :heart
One drop reggae drumming :heart
Sloppy slide guitar riffs :heart
Funky drumbeats :heart

I guess I'm easy to please when it comes to music :b


----------



## softshock11 (Jan 9, 2011)

*<--- favorite simple pleasures*

*hugs
*uplifting conversation
*playing musical instruments well even if you don't know a chord
*making someone laugh
*a full night of sleep
*sweet & unexpected emails/texts
*the smell of clean linen
*getting the good seat somewhere
*discovering a great new song
*my cat being sweet and cuddly to me
*fresh air

just making this list makes me


----------



## musicChild1991 (Dec 11, 2010)

music
tea
a drink maybe
laying down in bed


----------



## rawrsmus (Feb 6, 2011)

Reading about my favorite movies, learning how they were made and a lot of pointless knowledge that comes with it.


----------



## That guy over there (Jan 18, 2011)

Daydreaming...:b
Sleeping


----------



## slkjao (Aug 5, 2009)

I just had some pig feet today and they are delicious.


----------



## NoodleLover (Feb 19, 2011)

Watching anime or movies, to be in another world for a moment.
Daydreaming.


----------



## Cosmic (Feb 7, 2011)

Soft clean sheets. Tea. Starry nights. Marijuana. Chocolate. Debussy.


----------



## Implicate (Feb 1, 2011)

Coffee and Lucky Charms <3


----------



## sociallyconscious (Mar 27, 2009)

Indie Rock 
nighttime walks
the sky
cold breezes
being tickled
getting my hair done =)
buying a new outfit
reading a new book
harry potter


----------



## yogafreak (Feb 24, 2011)

Sitting on the couch with my puppies
Looking at picture albums
Doing something nice like cleaning the kitchen for my mom 
Watching the snow 
Smelling my body wash and shampoo in the shower
Buying a new comfortable pair of shoes
Soaking in the bath tub 
Reading a good book before I go to bed


----------



## Jessie203 (Feb 20, 2008)

Floating in water.


----------



## tbyrfan (Feb 24, 2011)

- spending time with my family and friends
- curling up with a good book
- sleeping in
- hot chocolate in the winter, fruit popsicles in the summer
- nostalgic moments
- getting in that perfect comfortable position while sitting/lying down
- hearing the chirping of cicadas on a hot summer day


----------



## Karsten (Apr 3, 2007)

-Listening to the rain.
-Thunderstorms.
-Long car rides.
-Music, of course. That's an obvious one.
-Having a catch with someone. I can do that all day and never get bored.
-Sitting in my living room on a quiet night while listening to classical music, closing my eyes and letting my mind take me wherever.


----------



## Paris23 (Feb 20, 2011)

Mmm... Waking up early and smile in mirror and I look awsome... :b

When my bf looks into my eyes and say that he loves me and that I belong to him...:b

When my family is having a happy happy time...:b

Dancing to 50 cent!


----------



## Jennifer Clayton (Nov 19, 2010)

1. Sitting in Java City, drinking a Cinnamon Roll Latte while reading the bible.
2. Eating pepperoni pizza lunchables, Strawberry Wheat Thins, candy
3. My strong will, despite the crap that constantly happens to me
4. Good friends, like Kayla
5. My Jesus blog!! woohoo
6. College is not as stressful or full of drama like high school (not yet, anyway)
7. Reading, praying, spending time with God
8. Exercise
9. Playing guitar, keyboard, writing songs and poetry
10. Getting new years resolutions done

Hehe I am so happy now, this worked.


----------

